# Problems Enabling Ati DRI Accelleration

## fentekreel

I've been having trouble getting my Ati Radeon 9500 pro to use dri acceleration or any acceleration in general.  

glxinfo:

----------------------------------------------------------

fentekreel@yuki fentekreel $ glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read,

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float,

    GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_blend_color,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_texture_env_add,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x24 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  1 0 None

0x25 16 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x26 16 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x27 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x28 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  1 0 None

0x29 16 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2a 16 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I've looked through a few guides across the forum but i have been unable to get it working.  I'm perticularly wondering why it is reporting 

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

I currently have xorg installed ... which i know is based off of xfree.....

---------------------------------------------

hardwares:

               amd64 3000+

               DFI LanPartyUT 250gb

               nforce3 250gb

               ATI radeon 9500 pro

-------------------------------------------------

a little bit of more information:

if i do an opengl-update ati i recive the xlib error...if i use the x11-xorg i do not recive the error. either way i still end up not using dri...

On another note i cannot seem to access any of the fglx tools as root......is this normal?Last edited by fentekreel on Fri May 20, 2005 8:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bkunlimited

did you compile DRM support into your kernel? if yes remove it! please also post xorg.conf and the output of "opengl-update ati"

----------

## fentekreel

xorg.conf:

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Section "ServerLayout"

	Identifier     "X.org Configured"

	Screen         "Screen0" 0 0

	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

	RgbPath      "/usr/lib64/X11/rgb"

	ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/modules"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

	Load  "extmod"

	Load  "dri"

	Load  "dbe"

	Load  "record"

	Load  "xtrap"

	Load  "glx"

	Load  "type1"

	Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier "Screen0"

	Device     "Card0"

	Monitor    "Monitor0"       

#        DefaultDepth 24

#        Option "Accel"  "true"

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport  0 0

                Visual    "DirectColor"

                Modes     "1024x768" "1024x1280"

                FbBpp     24

		Depth     24

	EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Keyboard0"

	Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Mouse0"

	Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "6 7"   #scroll wheel

        Option      "Buttons" "7"   # force buttons to 5

 	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"

	Option	    "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

	Identifier        "Monitor0"

        DisplaySize       300 225

	VendorName        "Gateway"

	ModelName         "1b5f"

        VertRefresh       50-120

        HorizSync         31-69

        Option	          "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"            	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"           	false # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"            	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"            	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "BusType"            	# [<str>]

        #Option     "CPPIOMode"          	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"      	# <i>

        #Option     "AGPMode"            	# <i>

        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"       	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "AGPSize"            	# <i>

        #Option     "GARTSize"           	# <i>

        #Option     "RingSize"           	# <i>

        #Option     "BufferSize"         	# <i>

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"   	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"     	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"       	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRIReinit"          	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "PanelOff"           	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "DDCMode"            	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "MonitorLayout"      	# [<str>]

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"         	false

        #Option     "UseFBDev"           	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"           	# <i>

        #Option     "MergedFB"           	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "CRT2HSync"          	# [<str>]

        #Option     "CRT2VRefresh"       	# [<str>]

        #Option     "CRT2Position"       	# [<str>]

        #Option     "MetaModes"          	# [<str>]

        #Option     "MergedDPI"          	# [<str>]

        #Option     "NoMergedXinerama"   	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedXineramaCRT2IsScreen0" 	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "DisplayPriority"    	# [<str>]

        #Option     "PanelSize"          	# [<str>]

        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"   	# <freq>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"        	1

        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"      	# [<str>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"          	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "DynamicClocks"      	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "VGAAccess"          	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "LVDSProbePLL"       	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "ReverseDDC"         	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "BIOSHotkeys"        	# [<bool>]

Identifier  "Card0"

	Driver      "ati"

	VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

	BoardName   "Radeon R300 NE [Radeon 9500 Pro]"

	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

update ati output:

opengl-update atiopengl-update ati

 * Switching to ati OpenGL interface...

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

 * Caching service dependencies...   

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

as for drm...it's disabled.

Thank again for your help. any suggestion are welcome for cleaning anything else up you might notice..

----------

## bkunlimited

so opengl-update ati seems to work. where does the xlib error occur then?

----------

## markkuk

 *fentekreel wrote:*   

> xorg.conf:
> 
> Identifier  "Card0"
> 
> 	Driver      "ati"
> ...

 

You are using the wrong driver. "ati" is the x.org opensource driver for pre-Radeon ATI cards. If you want to get 3D acceleration, you must install the fglrx driver.

----------

## Wedge_

You should really run the "fglrxconfig" app to generate an xorg.conf for you, and it's easy to copy/paste any customised bits (eg your mouse section) into the new config.

----------

## /carlito

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

> You should really run the "fglrxconfig" app to generate an xorg.conf for you, and it's easy to copy/paste any customised bits (eg your mouse section) into the new config.

 

I second that approach. And don't forget to add you font paths!  :Wink: 

----------

## stoker

I'm having a simlar problem with my ATI Radeon IGP (can't remember the exact model number at this time).  anyhow, I installed the drivers, had xorg load with the fglrx drivers, everything working fine so far.  dropped to a shell, and checked to make sure that DRI (searched through XOrg.0.log), and it was.

so then, the evil, evil, evil part: I go to the KDE control center and open the section to modify my screen saver.  I select the OpenGL tab.  It loads the list of savers.  I select one.  I hear the hard drive read something quick and then - nothing.

the mouse can move around the screen just fine, but my keyboard is hardlocked, as is the rest of my system.  ALL THAT WORKS is the mouse driver.  The only solution is to either unplug the system or hold the power switch for 5+ seconds.  This is using the ATI proprietary Radeon drivers with DRI.

so, needless to say, I'm not currently using the ATI proprietary drivers - I'm back to the 2.6.11-gentoo-r8 stock radeon kernel drivers.  With the stock radeon drivers, I can get into X, and view the OpenGL screensavers, which tells me that at least the OpenGL part of the system works.  However, DRI does NOT work for the stock kernel drivers, so everything OpenGL related is quite choppy.

Obviously I'd like DRI enabled, but not if every time I try to view something that could make use of graphics acceleration my system's going to hardlock  :Sad: .

My system specs, if it helps:

ASUS Pundit-R case / included mobo (ATI IXP southbridge, lots of other onboard ATI goodies)

2.53GHz Intel Pentium 4 (Northwood core)

512 MB RAM

200 GB Maxtor Maxline UltraATA HDD

----------

## /carlito

What version of the ati-drivers are you using??

----------

## fentekreel

ok it works! Thanks ppl.  Though i was wondering if anyone came across the X options / ati options for x so i could "customize"  Now i can play scorched earth!

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Tomator

My question is vaguely related to this topic.

I followed all the directions from the ATI Radeon Howto on the Wiki and another FAQ somewhere else.

The X server starts up fine, and everything works pretty fast. The system is stable.

However, when I tried to run enemy territory, it complained about a software renderer...

True enough, fglrxinfo says that I'm using the Mesa indirect renderer.

I must have forgotten to do something simple, but what?

I just recompiled the kernel, emerged ati-drivers, ran opengl-update ati and modules-update for good measure.

That should be it, right? I know I had this thing working before. What else do I need to do?

----------

## stoker

 */carlito wrote:*   

> What version of the ati-drivers are you using??

 

I'm using 8.12.10.

if it helps, you can see what I currently have configured in my kernel at http://www.mattstorer.net/?p=gentoo/kernel_config .

thanks -

stoker

----------

## /carlito

Change

```
CONFIG_DRM=m

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I915 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set
```

to

```
CONFIG_DRM=n

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I915 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set
```

And try to emerge the 8.10.19 version of the drivers. I have the same problem when i use the 8.12.10 versions. 

If you need a working xorg.conf, you can find mine here.

Greetz.

----------

## stoker

 */carlito wrote:*   

> Change <CODE> to <DIFFERENT CODE>
> 
> And try to emerge the 8.10.19 version of the drivers. I have the same problem when i use the 8.12.10 versions. 
> 
> If you need a working xorg.conf, you can find mine here.
> ...

 

awesome, thanks carlito!  I'll give that a whirl when I get home today.  I'll also throw an ~x86 in there for my ati-drivers package and see how .19 works.

take it easy -

stoke

----------

## /carlito

Keep me posted!

----------

## Tomator

Thanks, /carlito, the new drivers were causing problems. I guess ATI just doesn't take the Linux drivers very seriously  :Confused: 

----------

## stoker

okay, this is gonna sound kinda stupid, 'cause I know I've done this before, but how can I get my mits on 8.12.19?

I've added "media-video/ati-drivers ~x86" to /etc/portage/package.keywords.  Following that, I did an "emerge --sync", then an "emerge -s ati-drivers".  Emerge still reports that the latest version I can install is 8.12.10.

even the ATI website reports that 8.12.10 is the latest they have.

help?

----------

## /carlito

 */carlito wrote:*   

> 
> 
> And try to emerge the 8.10.19 version of the drivers. I have the same problem when i use the 8.12.10 versions. 
> 
> 

 

----------

## stoker

 */carlito wrote:*   

>  */carlito wrote:*   
> 
> And try to emerge the 8.10.19 version of the drivers. I have the same problem when i use the 8.12.10 versions. 
> 
>  

 

*sigh* watch me smack myself.  I saw the ".19" and completely glazed over the change from 12 to 10.

thanks, I feel like an idiot  :Wink: 

it's like when you're debugging something, and it's not working, and it's not working, but it should, you know it should, but you can't see a damn thing wrong with the code.  the debugger you're using is saying the error's on line 110, but 110 looks JUST FINE to you - and that's when you realize a few lines above you're missing a closing semi or paren on your conditional.  it's that kind of "well duh, yeah, why didn't I see that before?"

 :Razz: 

----------

## /carlito

No biggie. 

But does it work now??

----------

## stoker

 */carlito wrote:*   

> No biggie. 
> 
> But does it work now??

 

unfortunately, no.  I did emerge the 8.10.19 ATI drivers, re-ran fglrxconfig, opengl-update ati, rebooted, and tried it again, but it doesn't seem to have fixed the problem.   :Sad: 

I really appreciate your help with this.  I've posted my kernel config, xorg.conf, Xorg.0.log, output from lsmod, and output from lspci on my website (if I were to post all that here it'd be many, many pages long!).  they're all linked under install notes at http://www.mattstorer.net/?p=gentoo/mythtv .  if there's anything else you want to see as far as config files, message / error logs, whatever, let me know and I'll post them as soon as I can.

(incidentally, don't bother asking the folks at ATI for help - they don't support their Linux drivers at all, much to my disappointment).

keep the ideas rolling, something's gotta be the cause (and I concede it's entirely possible there's something you've said or linked to, e.g. an obscure module you're loading in your xorg.conf, that I haven't implemented, so the answer might be right under my nose... but I don't see it yet.

thanks again -

matt

----------

## stoker

actually, ya know what?  I'm just gonna use the open, kernel-supplied drivers / drm.  it's pretty damn smooth if you can configure the direct rendering correctly.  and, more importantly, it doesn't lock up on me when I try to do stuff with OpenGL.   :Smile: 

if anyone else is sick of dealing with the proprietary ATI drivers, check out this site:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_DRI_with_ATi_Open-Source_Drivers

incidentally, gentoo-wiki rocks!  what a great site.

----------

